# A word to the Newbies



## Stranger (20/6/22)

Shortly I will have been a member of this forum for three years, as such I took a stroll down memory lane and looked at my earlier posts.

Man what a newbie I was and in some area's still am. However the learning curve thanks to this forum has been amazingly steep. What I thought were stupid and embarrassing questions were handled by the forum members here with empathy and without prejudice. Always helpful and insightful without being demeaning.

I encourage you to do as I did, ask questions. seek answers.

You will only find helpful and sympathetic replies here, non judgmental advise tempered by no need for moderators to , well, moderate.

The wealth of knowledge on this forum is universal and I hope I can repay by putting in my 2C when called upon to do so.

Keep asking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver (20/6/22)

Thanks @Stranger 

we certainly have a wealth of Vaping knowledge here on the forum
such amazing, helpful and knowledgeable members!

keep on asking questions, that’s the best way to learn

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/22)

Silver said:


> keep on asking questions, that’s the best way to learn




Is the earth really an oblate spheroid?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is the earth really an oblate spheroid?


Sounds a lil' ellipsoid to me

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (21/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is the earth really an oblate spheroid?


Yes.

The equatorial diameter is around 42 km longer than the polar diameter. Additionally, according to Neil de Grasse Tyson, the Southern hemisphere is slightly larger than the Northern, making the earth ever so slightly pear shaped - about 200m wider. FLERFs have had a field day with this nugget of wisdom.

You're welcome!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/6/22)

@Stranger's meaning with the post:



Old forumites...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (21/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> @Stranger's meaning with the post:
> View attachment 257946
> 
> 
> ...


Two inevitable facts of life:

1. A new thread will be posted;
2. It will be derailed.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/6/22)

DavyH said:


> Two inevitable facts of life:
> 
> 1. A new thread will be posted;
> 2. It will be derailed.



This is news to me.... Shocking!!!


And this too.... little less Shocking...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/22)

DavyH said:


> Two inevitable facts of life:
> 
> 1. A new thread will be posted;
> 2. It will be derailed.




My sincere apologies @Stranger . It is a great thread and should have been given the respect it deserves.




I will write a decent response.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/22)

I have been on the forum for more than seven years and had a very similar experience to that of @Stranger.

The main difference was that in the beginning there were no real experts. Vaping was developing at an amazing pace. We were all learning new things day by day. New innovative products were hitting the market almost every day. Or at least it seemed like it.

The only significant unpleasantness on the forum was the great clone debate. The issue was never resolved but we agreed to disagree.

When it comes to newbies (hate the term) forum members have always been welcoming and helpful. Apart from the obvious fact that we are all amazing chaps and chapesses (+ other), I think that the main reason has to be that we are all so grateful that vaping enabled us to stop smoking. We all have a desire to help others to quit.

We all asked "stupid" questions or at the very least we thought about asking them. Whenever a "stupid" question was answered on the forum I bet that it saved many of us from asking it ourselves.

One of the forum's best achievements, in my opinion, was promoting battery safety. This is probably the only aspect of vaping that we all agree on. 

With the current popularity of the scourge of disposable vaping, the role of the forum is more limited wrt giving advice to new vapers. Disposables are to vaping what a screwdriver is to a cabinetmaker. Buy it, suck on it, throw it away (stop with the giggles please).

I'm all for disposables if they get people to quit smoking but there are far better options. If only people were capable of charging a battery, pushing in a new coil and adding juice. It would seem that this is too difficult for many.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (21/6/22)




----------



## Stranger (21/6/22)

and I found this reply





 warjunky ​ 1 month ago

I only started to vape 2 months ago I only use disposable I don't bother with the ones you have to add liquids and change coils or recharge I find it to to a pain in the arse I have been using elf bar 600 but recently got hold of some nasty fix and have just got a elux legend 3500 strawberry watermelon bubblegum it's yummy




I still have 1 cigarette in the morning with my first coffee



️

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/6/22)

Exactly what everyone else said here (except for the derailment, for which some of us need to head on over to the apology thread soon...)

We all started somewhere not having a clue of where to find plug A to stick in to socket B and half the time there was no plug A or socket B available. Like driving a car, you either start slow or you put foot and end up in a ditch. But you had to ask your dad a million times: "what does that thing do dad?" as you grew up...

Here is to an amazing forum and members, which still teaches and helps us all (old and new) on a daily basis. I have been vaping on and off for 8 years, but only managed without the stinkies for the last 3. And if I did not stumble upon ECIGSSA by chance and joined in the fun, I would have been back on a pack of camel a day shortly thereafter... 

We are here to obtain and share knowledge and time and fun on a like minded past time, hobby, enjoyment, habit, cult, family... and if you feel that you don't fit in, just hang around. In a year's time you will still feel the same, but at least you can laugh about it with the rest of us and learn something in the process... how many ex-vapers are still hanging around here just to have the occasional chitchat and chirp with a dash of nostalgia too... 

And I bet if you go ask for food recipes and info about air fryers on another forum you might just get banned or a tongue lashing of note from the trolls and keyboard warriors... not here, here we are proud of what we vape and what we eat and how we cook it....

Stick with us, we'll make you famous, or at least we'll post a link of someone famous doing something... 

As for questions, I have not seen a single question posted to which the OP did not get an answer (and then some), whether directly or by means of references, the members over here will go out of their way to help and figure out questions to find a suitable answer. Awesome people here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Alan Jhs (25/7/22)

What‘s the best disposable vape and what'r your favorite flavor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (25/7/22)

Alan Jhs said:


> What‘s the best disposable vape and what'r your favorite flavor?


That's a really hard one! (as the actress said to the bishop).

New disposables are much of a muchness, so really the only question you need to ask yourself is what strength nic you're looking at - usually 2%, 3.5% or 5% are what's available, with most being at the 5% level.

Flavours? That's a purely personal choice, but largely you're going to find cooled (generally fruit flavours) and uncooled (fruit and tobaccos in the main) although there are outliers like mung beans... Personally I'm not a fan of really icy flavours, but you're going to have to try a good number of them before you settle on something you really like.

It's very much a matter of trial and error.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

